# Feeler Votex Beetle replica sideskirts, Group Buy Possible



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

We have been informed there is a big demand for Votex Beetle sideskirts, so we have sourced a set and we can make some replicas and offer them to the Beetle community for $120 a set if we can get a minimum of 10 orders. Let us know your thoughts.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Pics??? 

I could also see a badge made from metal (polished aluminum?) 

Something like: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Suzuki-Prec...agen|Model:Beetle&hash=item3ccb46fd9e&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/KIA-SOUL-Un...agen|Model:Beetle&hash=item2c68b33280&vxp=mtr

http://www.ebay.com/itm/TRD-Letter-...agen|Model:Beetle&hash=item3ccb46fdce&vxp=mtr


----------



## 12TURBO (Jul 29, 2012)

I agree how about some pictures and I would like to see a Beetle R front bumper offered.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

12TURBO said:


> I agree how about some pictures and I would like to see a Beetle R front bumper offered.


This

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Wrong beetle fail lol

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

lol sorry for the confusion I think "new beetle" should be the new beetle not the old.

Thanks guys.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh Ill check into making the R bumper for you guys if you want, just got to make sure it will sell. :thumbup:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> lol sorry for the confusion I think "new beetle" should be the new beetle not the old.
> 
> Thanks guys.


Yea it would make more sense that way lol

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Oh Ill check into making the R bumper for you guys if you want, just got to make sure it will sell. :thumbup:


I have to get a picture of the skirts, lip, and rear diffuser i saw at my dealership the other day, they looked great, i thought maybe it was votex

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I have to get a picture of the skirts, lip, and rear diffuser i saw at my dealership the other day, they looked great, i thought maybe it was votex
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Would like to see this. opcorn:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Would like to see this. opcorn:


I sent an email to my contact at the dealer to see if he can send me a picture, and let me know where the parts came from.


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> I sent an email to my contact at the dealer to see if he can send me a picture, and let me know where the parts came from.


As long as it's a 2012 or newer otherwise I could care less.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> As long as it's a 2012 or newer otherwise I could care less.


lol, definitely 2012, here they are! I'm waiting for a full front picture, cuz the front lip is my favorite part. Although the rear diffuser is sexy too, just hope they make a dual exhaust version. Anyway onto the pics:

Side 1:









Side 2:









Rear:


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

I believe those are sold on ebay


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Here is the front!

Front:


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Surreyboy said:


> I believe those are sold on ebay


Link?


----------



## Surreyboy (Jun 17, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VW-BEETLE-T...Parts_Accessories&hash=item53eab6cae9&vxp=mtr


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> lol, definitely 2012, here they are! I'm waiting for a full front picture, cuz the front lip is my favorite part. Although the rear diffuser is sexy too, just hope they make a dual exhaust version. Anyway onto the pics:]


Yea can't say I am a can of the front yet. Looks kinda like some ebay knock off site. Would like to see what Votex offers for the Beetle. I do plan on getting a rear valance like that. The one I am looking to get is the R-line. It has the offer for dual exit here is a photo.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Yea can't say I am a can of the front yet. Looks kinda like some ebay knock off site. Would like to see what Votex offers for the Beetle. I do plan on getting a rear valance like that. The one I am looking to get is the R-line. It has the offer for dual exit here is a photo.


have you found a dealer for it? I like that valance


----------



## LEBlackRob (Feb 1, 2012)

drtechy said:


> have you found a dealer for it? I like that valance


Once I get the OEM part number I will share it.


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

LEBlackRob said:


> Once I get the OEM part number I will share it.


awesome!


----------

